# Anyone watching Westminster?



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

First night of Groups. Hound, Toy, Non Sporting, Herding. Look for Kent Boyles with Tony!


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

What is Westminster?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

1- Whippet 
2- Scottish Deerhound
3- Afghan 
4- Saluki

I can’t fault that line-up. Spectacular dogs! (Okay, I’m super partial to sight hounds, lol)


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Petra's Dad said:


> What is Westminster?


Westminster Kennel Club dog show at Madison Square Garden. It’s “the” show of the year. The GSD will be in the last group tonight, the Herding Group. The GSD that went Best of Breed is a dog named Tony. It’s on FS1.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Scarlet is watching with me. She LOVES the sounds of a dog show!


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

Thanks for the info. I don't have cable so oh well.. Hope you enjoy it anyway!


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

Scarlet reminds me of my girl..


----------



## PrairieKing (Feb 2, 2020)

I wish that I could watch Westminster. However, My King Shepherd goes absolutely berserk whenever a dog comes on the television. His favorite show is Live PD. He cheers for the K9s to get the bad guy . Does anyone else have a dog that watches TV? This is the tenth dog I have ever had (first Shepherd) and I have never seen a dog watch TV like this one does,


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Tessa insists that we watch.. She preferred last night's agility show better. So much more action.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

So we have the #1 dog all breeds as the Toy winner (Havanese) and the #2 dog all breeds as the hound winner (Whippet).


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Beautiful Standard Poodle wins the Non Sporting Group. 

Herding up next!


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Watching! I've picked two G1s so far and bracketed the other. All the group winners are just drop dead gorgeous.

It's been an exciting weekend for a friend. A dog out of her very first Saluki litter took Select Dog yesterday!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

So the sheltie wins the herding group. Tony got the group 4.


----------



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

The German Shepherd judging:


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Thank you for posting the video! I was having trouble finding it. 

Nice to see a black dog in the ones that placed (or any colour other than black and tan!) though I didn't care for his structure very much.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

No sables in that group. I thought the bitch that took Best Opposite was stunning.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Marquis' Hermes looks great .........Boyles a bit easty-westy.....


SuperG


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

SuperG said:


> Marquis' Hermes looks great .........Boyles a bit easty-westy.....
> 
> 
> SuperG


Yes, Tony is really nice! Poor Kent apparently has been putting off some sort of surgery, so he’s in pain and not moving well.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes, I really liked Tony!

Super G - too funny!

Hope Kent can find time to have the surgery and get back into top form! Love this picture of him and Rumor - both of them flying!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sunsilver said:


> Yes, I really liked Tony!
> 
> Super G - too funny!
> 
> ...


I’d forgotten how much I love Rumor!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Seems that some dogs are more comfortable sitting than standing. Handlers had a hard time sometimes maintaining the dogs' standing position. Could be from the conformation? I still can't get used to the over-angulation. Just MHO, not meaning to start a discussion.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

PrarieKing, the reason that dogs now watch TV when they didn't use to is that they type of TV's have changed. They are much easier for the dogs to see than when the old models. The technology has changed, increasing the frame rates and allowing for High Definition. Those things make it easier for the dogs to discern what they are seeing on the screen.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

the announcers seemed to get pretty excited as they were pulling out the dogs for the herding group!! Seems like the old English sheep dog and Pekingese always get pulled? I liked Tony and the rough collie, standard poodle, Saluki and that deerhound! And several others! Lol! Can't remember which ones got pulled out in groups before they choose the final 4 but thought some really nice dogs were chosen! That little Sheltie was a lively fun dog!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Odd question, but does how the handler run with the dog have any bearing on the presentation of the dog? Some seem pretty formal, others a little more causal?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

readaboutdogs said:


> Odd question, but does how the handler run with the dog have any bearing on the presentation of the dog? Some seem pretty formal, others a little more causal?


I pay a handler for a reason. I can’t run without looking like I’m racing to the bathroom so I won’t pee my pants. I’m terribly ungraceful. I’ve seen myself at handling class. It’s not pretty. My handler makes my dogs look good. They know just the right speed to go, and how to present the dog. I have a friend who was showing her GSD, and the judge (who she knows well) said “you aren’t doing her any favors”. She uses my same handler now, whenever possible, lol.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

wolfy dog said:


> Seems that some dogs are more comfortable sitting than standing. Handlers had a hard time sometimes maintaining the dogs' standing position. Could be from the conformation? I still can't get used to the over-angulation. Just MHO, not meaning to start a discussion.


I know in the shepherd ring, Carly would get bored. And sit. And then back up and practically knock the ring down. My handler had to play with her to stop that from happening. Sage would get bored in the ring (if it was a big class) and want to lie down. Scarlet hardly ever sits in the ring. She’s a busybody. I imagine you are seeing dogs that sit because they are just tired of standing there.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

That makes sense. They probably rather chase balls.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

dogfaeries said:


> I pay a handler for a reason. I can’t run without looking like I’m racing to the bathroom so I won’t pee my pants. I’m terribly ungraceful. I’ve seen myself at handling class. It’s not pretty. My handler makes my dogs look good. They know just the right speed to go, and how to present the dog. I have a friend who was showing her GSD, and the judge (who she knows well) said “you aren’t doing her any favors”. She uses my same handler now, whenever possible, lol.


Lol! Not the thing as in rodeo where making the ride look more exciting makes more points!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

wolfy dog said:


> That makes sense. They probably rather chase balls.


Yep. Unless the dog is being examined or being gaited around the ring, it’s boring.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I recorded the show but did not get to watch yet. Not sure who won. Super g- lol!
Kent must of been happy with his win. My daughter was going to see the breed ring with her animal care class but the teacher did not order tickets soon enough and sold out disappointing -even though the trip planned was not on the same day as the gsds were showing. Westminster show is exciting hope to go there one day to watch in person. A lot of downtime waiting for your turn that is unavoidable in any venue. If I am out and run into someone i know and in a conversation they figure this will take awhile and lie down and wait has nothing to do with soundness - patience yes lol. Beth from Hollow hills had her asl dog Steele river entered but the handler just recently passed away in a tragic car accident. So very upsetting such a talented young woman living her dream.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

The quality was really deep in the groups rings. I don’t know how Bob Slay could choose BIS! And yes, very sorry for the loss of a wonderful person in the car wreck. I’d had always hoped to meet her one day at a show.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I liked how the golden's handler let him carry off the blue ribbon for group! Any teeth marks would always be a memory of his enjoyment of the moment! The poodle was nice! Not sure if I had one I'd have him in that cut, but they are nice dogs! I had a relative that had one on their farm! Was nice the Sheltie and golden had a good chance at best in show, both really nice dogs!
Also the update they did on Rumor!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh, I missed that...what did they say about Rumor??


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

There was a pretty lengthy spot about some of Rumor's progeny that have gone into service work. If you search Facebook you'll find a few people who screen-video'd and posted it. 

It thankfully drowned out some of the absolute rubbish that the malinois woman spewed the day before. Yikes.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jenny720 said:


> Beth from Hollow hills had her asl dog Steele river entered but the handler just recently passed away in a tragic car accident. So very upsetting such a talented young woman living her dream.


There were 3 of Beth's dogs with the handler when the accident occurred. I"m so sad for her family, Beth and River. So very tragic.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

WIBackpacker said:


> There was a pretty lengthy spot about some of Rumor's progeny that have gone into service work. If you search Facebook you'll find a few people who screen-video'd and posted it.
> 
> It thankfully drowned out some of the absolute rubbish that the malinois woman spewed the day before. Yikes.


The video is on FB on the Custom Canines Service Dog Academy page. 

And yes, that malinois lady was kind of rude. And the pet people on Twitter are losing their minds because the golden retriever didn’t win. They keep saying the same dogs always win. Ummm, a poodle hasn’t gone BIS since 2002, and a Standard poodle hasn’t won since 1991. People are ridiculous.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

dogfaeries said:


> The video is on FB on the Custom Canines Service Dog Academy page.
> 
> And yes, that malinois lady was kind of rude. And the pet people on Twitter are losing their minds because the golden retriever didn’t win. They keep saying the same dogs always win. Ummm, a poodle hasn’t gone BIS since 2002, and a Standard poodle hasn’t won since 1991. People are ridiculous.


LOL, even my snobby dog group was begging for anyone but the Wire Fox Terrier to take it. Siba was just too perfect. Could see it in the group ring and she brought it to the BIS ring.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

@Jax08 Three of Beth’s dogs oh that is awful. I believe they were okay. It really is so tragic so very sad. Life makes no sense sometimes.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jenny720 said:


> @Jax08 Three of Beth’s dogs oh that is awful. I believe they were okay. It really is so tragic so very sad. Life makes no sense sometimes.


They are all ok.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

@Jax08 I’m so glad to hear that. I heard the dogs were all safe I did realize Beths 3 dogs. I had read an article that a Australian shepherd escaped from the wreck and was lost. A psychic called the owners and told them where you look and they went to the location told to them and they found her safe and sound near the woods.


----------

